# AC 400V 215kw (289hp) 488Nm (360ftlb)



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

nope.
but I am curious if they kept the front wheel design and if it is two motors.
100 mile range and 0-60 in 3.4 seconds.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm more interested in the battery technology used to supply 1.21 gigawatts


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

rochesterricer said:


> I'm more interested in the battery technology used to supply 1.21 gigawatts


if I remember first version use City High voltage line to charge the ultra capacitor.
Second version was a fusion powered by garbage.
third version was the train.
imagin wild wild west with that train.


----------

